# ID request: Dimerus?



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Here are a couple fish I am hesitant to ID, so I wanted to get more informed opinions here.
Two different fish, showing both profiles of each.

They were found in different rivers. My guess is they are both Cichlasoma dimerus, but without the classic markings. I thought the first one might be a Blue Acara. It was really bright blue when it came out of the water, but quickly got dark out of the water. But it doesn't have the band extending down the cheek from below the eye...that's a Blue Acara ID marker, right?

Thanks a lot for any hep you can give me on these.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

They are Cichlasoma species. Commonly called Port Acaras or Port cichlids. From your pictures it appears to have 3 anal spines. This narrows it down to 6 species of the 13 species in the Cichlasoma genus.
_Cichlasoma dimerus _ would be one possibility. _Cichlasoma portalgrensis_ would be another possibility as well as 4 others in the genus that have 3 anal spines. There is a key that can sometimes be used to narrow it down further and distinguish the species:https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/identifying-your-cichlasoma.366569/ Though, sometimes you need to know it's original collection point to be certain. I think in the state that these fish are in, out of the water and darkened up, I think it would be even more difficult yet, to distinguish them.


----------



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

BC in SK said:


> They are Cichlasoma species. Commonly called Port Acaras or Port cichlids. From your pictures it appears to have 3 anal spines. This narrows it down to 6 species of the 13 species in the Cichlasoma genus.
> _Cichlasoma dimerus _ would be one possibility. _Cichlasoma portalgrensis_ would be another possibility as well as 4 others in the genus that have 3 anal spines. There is a key that can sometimes be used to narrow it down further and distinguish the species:https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/threads/identifying-your-cichlasoma.366569/ Though, sometimes you need to know it's original collection point to be certain. I think in the state that these fish are in, out of the water and darkened up, I think it would be even more difficult yet, to distinguish them.


Great info - thanks so much!

(I checked when I caught them - they do both have 3 anal spines)


----------

